

An Interview with Kevin Novak, Data Scientist at Uber - thingsilearned
http://chartio.com/blog/2013/10/kevin-novak-interview

======
jorgem
Creepy: "at Uber, we've got every GPS point for every trip ever taken at Uber,
going back to the Trip #1"

~~~
mathattack
That's not creepy, that's useful.

Most retailers have the address of the source and destination of every case
they've shipped going back many years. Most bus companies have the starting
and ending points for every trip that most riders have taken.

~~~
nilved
No, it's creepy. I can't think of any benefit to the passenger.

~~~
pyoung
I wouldn't call it creepy, but for those that value their privacy, I would
call it concerning. In the 'post-Snowden' era, it's not far fetched to imagine
that the NSA et all would or could get their hands on the data.

Then again, if your privacy is so essential, you should probably already be
wary of using any mobile device/web service to hail a taxi.

~~~
yen223
If you don't want people to know where you're going, why are you taking a cab?
How would you prevent the taxi driver from knowing where to send you?

------
calcsam
Kevin's great. I got to know him after he came to present at HackerDojo and
did a heck of a job -- extremely helpful guy!

------
ztnewman
I wish he actually discussed his work as a data scientist, not just the field
in general

~~~
thingsilearned
That's a great point and great feedback. I'll adjust the questions in the next
interview I do.

